# ENVIRONMENTAL - Morning



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 4, 2006)

A freshwater stream exihibits the characteristics shown in the following table. The results come from three zones studied during 30 d period. 

paramters zone 1 zone 2 zone 3

dissolved oxygen

water temerature

total coliform 

(geometric mean)

biochemical oxygen demand

spaerotilus natans

midge larvae

sulfide odors

which of the following statement are true relative to each zone and the ecology of clean and polluted water? 

I guess this is just way beyond me no matter what I do. Is there any chart or tables for this type of problems? Or is this one of those too comprehensive to master within short period of time?

Thanks


----------



## GTScott (Oct 5, 2006)

Is this from the LB sample exam? It seems familiar.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2006)

If you could reproduce the whole question here, I might have a better idea of what you need help with.

That stuff is right up my alley.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 5, 2006)

> Is this from the LB sample exam? It seems familiar.


This is from Civil PE Sample Exam published by "the other board". The latest edition. The only thing missing is the actually quantities of those parameters listed there. I don't have a scanner.


----------

